# Legos



## Scott (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone have any resources (books, links, whatever) on ideas for models to build from legos using stock lego pieces (not specialized models)?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2005)

My boys would be intrerested in this as well.


----------



## Scott (Dec 2, 2005)

Fred:

As an FYI, these are what I found:

[1] Lego Crazy Action Contraptions: A Lego Inventions Book (Spiral-bound)
You will note that it is really how to build 16 special models with special pieces that come with the book.

[2] The Unofficial LEGO Builder's Guide (Paperback)
This looks good and has high reviews. Although it is a reference on techniques on how to build, as opposed to a list of ideas of what to build.

[3] Building Amazing Animals
Reviews rate it low, noting that special pieces are often needed, in spite of book's blurb.


----------

